# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Đến Royal City chụp ảnh lưu niệm với cây thông noel lớn nhất Việt Nam

## vshotel

Đến với thiên đường giải trí Royal city những ngày này, các bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của *cây thông Noel cao nhất Việt Nam*. Và tất nhiên không thể bỏ lỡ cơ hội chụp cho mình những bức hình lưu niệm bên cây thông nhân tạo khổng lồ này.

Vào tối ngày 10 Tháng 12, Tại Royal city đã tổ chức buổi lễ chứng nhận kỷ lục Quốc gia cho cây thông noel cao nhất Việt Nam, với chiều cao 30m. Buôi lễ được trang hoàng rực rỡ bằng 100000 chiếc đèn LED thắp sáng xung quanh cây thông Noel. Rất nhiều bạn trẻ đến chiêm ngưỡng và chụp ảnh lưu niệm.








Xem thêm tin và ảnh về cây thông noel *TẠI ĐÂY*

----------


## vshotel



----------


## huuloc

Nhìn cây thông hoành tráng quá nhỉ  :dance: 
vietnam travel

----------

